# Merging Projectors



## ThemeParkPenguin (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi there! How would I be able to merge four data projectors output into one large projection screen that displays my laptop's screen?


----------



## museav (Jul 20, 2012)

ThemeParkPenguin said:


> Hi there! How would I be able to merge four data projectors output into one large projection screen that displays my laptop's screen?


Do you mean a single image spread out across four projectors, each displaying one quarter of the overall image, or four identical projected images converged to create one brighter image? Either is possible, but how you would do it and what you'd need are likely different.


----------



## ThemeParkPenguin (Jul 20, 2012)

museav said:


> Do you mean a single image spread out across four projectors, each displaying one quarter of the overall image, or four identical projected images converged to create one brighter image? Either is possible, but how you would do it and what you'd need are likely different.


 A single image across four projectors.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 21, 2012)

What you are looking to do is a process of edge blending. If you put that phrase in the search bar above, you will find quite a few threads which discuss this process.

Here are the first few examples:
Edge Blending - ControlBooth
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/multimedia-projection-show-control/28186-ever-use-matrox-m9188-multiple-projectors-w-edge-blending-w-o-edgeblen-projectors.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/multimedia-projection-show-control/27924-scenic-projection-blending-advice.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/multimedia-projection-show-control/26061-computer-software-theater-projection.html

Do you need to use four projectors? There are a few options which will better suit you if you can get by with three.


----------



## metti (Jul 21, 2012)

Your best option for getting four projectors out of one laptop assuming you are using something other than the rMBP is the Datapath x4. You will need to perform the edge blending in the playback program on your computer, using built in edge blending on the projectors, or using a dedicated hardware processor inserted between the x4 outputs and the projectors. Depending on your laptop and your playback program of choice, you may have difficulty driving a pixel space big enough to get good results with four projectors.


----------



## museav (Jul 21, 2012)

Just wante dto add that getting all four projectors to match can also be challenging if you are thinking just any four projectors rather than four matching projectors with similar lamp life and flexible adjustments.


----------



## ThemeParkPenguin (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! New question, Say I have three separate videos and would like to project each video from its own designated projector and control everything from my laptop (including audio). Which software and hardware device would best suit my needs? My specs are intel i5 2.3ghz, nividia geforce gt540m 1gb and 6gb ram


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 26, 2012)

Are you planning on having separate playback devices, one per projector and are just looking for how to control them? Or are you needing to know what type of playback devices are required? Or are you looking to use the one computer to play audio and video to three devices?


----------



## ThemeParkPenguin (Jul 26, 2012)

ruinexplorer said:


> Are you planning on having separate playback devices, one per projector and are just looking for how to control them? Or are you needing to know what type of playback devices are required? Or are you looking to use the one computer to play audio and video to three devices?


one computer to play audio to a PA speaker setup and video to the three projectors


----------



## metti (Jul 27, 2012)

A Matrox TripleHead2Go Digital Edition is definitely going to be your best option for hardware. There are several options for software but since it looks like you are using Windows I think you best option would probably be Isadora given it's low price tag and ease of use with the TripleHead.


----------

